# Composite Front Door in Limerick



## Hans (1 Sep 2008)

I have read the threads about composite doors and I am a bit confused.  I want to get rid of my wooden front door and dont like the idea of Aluminum I have been reading about composite doors that look likes wood but with no maintanance are composite doors the same as steel doors as I have seen both in one website.  Can anybody tell me where I can go and see these doors in Limerick I saw them advertised in a local paper but didn't keep the details.


----------



## beldin (2 Sep 2008)

I am due to get one of these installed this week. Haven't the details now but will check later when I get home. Looking at about 1300 for the door fully fitted.


----------



## Hans (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Petal (2 Sep 2008)

Please let me know how you get on Beldin. I've gotten lots of different quotes and most of them are much more than what you're paying....

Hans - for good pictures of composite doors check out www.arcticdoors.com  They have a nice gallery of pictures (but that crowd is very pricy)


----------



## Hans (3 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that they look great I dont care what I pay (within reason) as long as I end up with a door I'm happy with and dont have to do anything with it for the rest of my life.  I always hated my front door and now it even looks worse as i ended up painting it and it looks patchy and faded now - cant wait to see the back of it!!


----------



## Petal (3 Sep 2008)

Well, all the commonly known companies charge 3K+ for the most basic doors, I've had quotes from lesser known companies between 1.6-2.6K, I haven't made up my mind up yet - it's a dilemma, chance an unknown company or go with someone that comes tested - but the price difference here is huge!


----------



## Hans (3 Sep 2008)

I'd be inclined to go with the tested company as I have been warned that these doors can warp and chip - but maybe this is just scaremongering.  Anyone get a door that they are pleased with and have it now for a while (well and truly tested).  Do these companies travel to different areas or have you to buy local


----------



## galw1 (4 Sep 2008)

Did a search and came up with these http://www.evergreendoors.com/ but no idea on them.


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

I've read good reviews on doors from Arctic and Fairco. Arctic I think is available anywhere, not sure about Fairco.


----------



## Hans (5 Sep 2008)

Has anybody got experience dealing or bought anything from Ambassadors Steel Doors in Limeick I would like to know what type of back up they give if we have a problem with the door after it has been fitted.


----------



## jrewing (6 Sep 2008)

Make sure you get a reference before paying deposit - my mother was conned out of Eur 1000 by a Limerick door company. The guy is supposedly well known to the Small Claims Court, but gets away with it by not accepting their registered letters.

Note: it was not one of the companies named above.


----------



## beldin (6 Sep 2008)

We got our Fibre glass door installed yesterday and everything seems okay so far.
The guy advertising in the Limerick Post was a Mark Shine 

Seems very solid and draught proof.


----------



## Hillsalt (6 Sep 2008)

I chose to go with a reputable company rather than a the one I saw at an Ideal Homes Exhibition in Galway.

My wooden front door warped and I decided to change it. My wife spotted a very modern looking front door at an expo and we organised fot them to visit out home [* MODS can I name the company because I certainly don't recommend them?*].

When the rep called, he didn't measure our doorway, take notes, or examine our old door. Not even a brochure. Mind you, he had a lovely business card!!!! He gave us an instant quote which was €1,500 approx

I askd to see their showroom which was down a backroad. I arrived unannounced a few days later. To describe it as a showroom would injustice; it was in fact a blocked up farmyard. I telephoned the landline and the mobile but shock horroe there was no answer. I left a voice message on each and nobody ever called back. 

I decided to use one of the standard run-of-the-mill but reputable local door providers who I had used before. I ended up getting a beautiful door but most importantanly,  I got peace of mind.


----------



## Hans (8 Sep 2008)

I agree with you about using a reputable trader rather than going for price I'm afraid I have heard horror stories about these doors over the weekend and I feel it might have been the company she bought it from rather than the door.  The paint ended up peeling (one of the reasons I was looking at these doors was I thought they were free of any further maintenance also I thought they were a bit flimsy I imagined them heavier and sturdier.  I think I will have a look at aluminum doors I believe they have now look nicer than the old style ones I had in mind.


----------



## sodwyer (9 Sep 2008)

Hi,
Walsh Windows on Ballysimon road have 3 - 4 composite doors on display.


----------



## Hans (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks SODwyer pass there every day and never thought of looking in there so popped in yesterday and was very impressed have someone calling to see me next week to get a quote will keep you all updated in case anyone else thinking of going down this road.


----------



## Willowchase (11 Dec 2008)

Hi Hans,

How did you get on with Walsh Windows? Did you decide to go with them? If so, are you satisfied?

I submitted details to them today for quotes on both doors and windows.


----------



## Hans (12 Dec 2008)

Yes I am now the owner of a lovely front door and I found Walsh windows very professional to deal with and they kept me involved during the whole process even asking me to come to factory while they were working on it to see I was satisfied with everything.  I dont know how they were on price but with the present climate I was more interested in dealing with a company that has a good record as you will have to give a deposit to who ever you deal with and you dont want to find that the company you are dealing with has gone into liquidation and you lose your deposit. I have heard many horror stories in my research.


----------



## Willowchase (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks for that Hans. Good to know it worked out.
I'll have to wait tosee what they quote me!!


----------



## Petal (15 Dec 2008)

Were they in the 3K region? That's what I was quoted, still haven't bought one...


----------



## Hans (16 Dec 2008)

I paid 2500 with two large side panels


----------



## pricilla (15 Jul 2009)

I'm looking for a new front door at the moment too, I have the same feelings of hate towards our current door. I didn't expect to pay €3000 though, that's very dear! I suppose it's a once off thing and if you're happy with it, it may justify the cost. I have seen these doors and they are really lovely.
I wonder if the price has come down at all. I'm researching at the moment, thanks for all the info on this thread.


----------

